# Beware of the Attacking Hav!!!



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You just never know when she might come after you.....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahahah! I was staring at this picture thinking...Is that a TWO HEADED HAVANESE?????
This is adorable! ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh too funny, nothing like watching two havanese play together. I Love it!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

havaluv said:


> Hahahah! I was staring at this picture thinking...Is that a TWO HEADED HAVANESE?????


I thought it was a really bushy tail - tried it upside down, sideways and then finally....:brick: got it! I love when they do that - so ferocious!!!!

Great pictureeace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha!! I only saw one until I read there were two! Their colors are so close I was confused trying to figure our who was where! Great picture!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photo, Judy! I really had to look at it closely! I love how lively these guys are! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..THAT is toooo CUTE!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They did kiss and make up.....and yes, there are two in this picture too!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so cute. I love how they blend into eachother.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww - how adorable. What ferocious Havanese you have there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so cute. At first I thought it was trick photography.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Great shot! I also thought, two headed hav, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What scary Neezers you have  Glad to see they know to kiss and make up too!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

very cute!!

sometimes i think they need to wear hats so we can tell which end is up...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures. There's never a dull moment with these guys. Having two is really great!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

two, two, two dogs in one!!! (or is that one dog in two?) cute cute cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Judy A said:


> .....and yes, there are two in this picture too!!


Another cute photo! Thanks for telling me there were two...I wouldn't have figured this one out on my own. I love that they look so much alike. I bet you have fun when you taking them out in public.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, loved the pics! It must be fun HAVing them around all day.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, LOL..those are fabulous pictures! How much fun they must be to watch.

I know you have two french kissers, now we have photographic evidence, lol!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I love the kiss and make up picture! What cuties!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are just too cute.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It is fun to watch them just like many of you do! Last night during their "war games", I wasn't too pleased as I was trying to watch American Idol and couldn't hear it! They do get a bit loud at times. If someone didn't know better they'd think we were training "fighting" dogs!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the pix, Judy. Great job!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL, what a great shot!! I love how they play


----------

